# canción del Cumpleaños



## chay73

¡Hola a todos! Me preguntaba si en los diferentes países de habla española la letra de la canción de cumpleaños varía o tal vez sea la misma... La que yo conozco (de Perú, aunque otros foreros peruanos pueden haberla escuchado con otra letra) es:
*"Cumpleaños feliz,*
_*te deseamos a tí,*_
_*Cumpleaños felices,*_
_*te deseamos a tí"*_
El otro día vi otra versión de la canción en español, pero me pareció que era una traducción de lo que se canta en inglés:
_*"Feliz cumpleaños a ti,*_
_*feliz cumpleaños a ti,*_
_*feliz cumpleaños querido(a) ...,*_
_*feliz cumpleaños a tí*_"
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Kibramoa

En Mexico es diferente. Hay una canción especial para cumpleaños: Las                              mañanitas (letra y  version cantada, 2).


----------



## chay73

¡Hola Kibramoa! Gracias por responder mi post. Sí, yo sabía que en México existe esa canción hermosa. A mi papá le gustaba levantarnos con esa canción el día de nuestro cumpleaños. Me trajo muchos recuerdos leer la letra. Pero me preguntaba yo, ¿ustedes no cantan una canción a la hora de soplar las velitas del pastel de cumpleaños?
Gracias


----------



## Kibramoa

Sí, se cantan Las                              mañanitas. La misma canción sirve para la serenata y para apagar las velitas del pastel.


----------



## chay73

Bueno Kibramoa, para mí esto es realmente algo nuevo... y yo que creía que la canción de cumpleaños era algo asi como internacionalmente usada
Gracias por tu aporte


----------



## Kangy

En Argentina la más común es:

Que los cumplas feliz,
Que los cumplas feliz,
Que los cumplas (nombre),
Que los cumplas feliz.


----------



## Qua

Kibramoa said:


> En Mexico es diferente. Hay una canción especial para cumpleaños: Las mañanitas (letra y version cantada, 2).


 
¿Cuándo se canta las mañanitas el día  en el que es el cumple de alguién , antes de despertar por la mañana el o la cumpleañero/a o antes de soplar las velitas de la tarta?
Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

chay73 said:


> ¡Hola a todos! Me preguntaba si en los diferentes países de habla española la letra de la canción de cumpleaños varía o tal vez sea la misma... La que yo conozco (de Perú, aunque otros foreros peruanos pueden haberla escuchado con otra letra) es:
> *"Cumpleaños feliz,*
> _*te deseamos a tí,*_
> _*Cumpleaños felices,*_
> _*te deseamos a tí...*_


Aquí en Venezuela cantamos esta , pero para ponerle mas ánimo a la cosa y poder hacer bromas..primero cantamos "ay, que noche tan preciosa", y hasta en las mejores familias se comienzan a hacer una serie de bromas que riman con la letra original, es todo un _"show"..._esta es la canción, tomada de la Wiki...
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ay,_que_noche_tan_preciosa

con la versión chistosa tambien

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Kibramoa

Qua said:


> ¿Cuándo se canta las mañanitas el día  en el que es el cumple de alguién , antes de despertar por la mañana el o la cumpleañero/a o antes de soplar las velitas de la tarta?
> Saludos.



Se cantan las mañanitas tanto para despertar a la persona como antes de soplar las velitas.

 *  Se cantan Las mañanitas antes de partir el pastel/tarta (si no hay velitas, igual se canta).  

 *  Muchas veces la familia (novio/esposo/hijos) llevan serenata a la persona del cumpleaños. A veces contratan a un grupo de mariachis o un trio o la misma familia se organiza para cantar.  

 *  Cuando se le habla a los amigos para felicitarlos es común que lo primero sea una "serenata telefónica" con Las mañanitas y luego las felicitaciones.  Si no está, se deja la canción grabada como mensaje en la contestadora.

La canción del cumpleaños del #1 (y sus variantes) no se usa en México.


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Qué bonita la versión mexicana!

Siempre me he preguntado por qué casi todo el planeta canta la típica melodía del "cumpleaños feliz", que tiene un rango de frecuencias que poquísima gente es capaz de cantar sin desentonar o perder la voz. Cada vez que cantan la canción, es un atentado contra el buen oído.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Y para rematar el Cumpleaños feliz:

*Queremos que parta la torta*
*queremos que parta la torta*
*queremos que parta la tortaaaaa...*
*¡si no, no nos vamos de aqui!*

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## Qua

Mis familiares y conocidos  podemos cantar al final de la canción del cumpleaños feliz  `` y que cumplas muchos más ´´ .


----------



## aceituna

En España hay además otra canción de cumpleaños:

Feliz, feliz en tu día,
amiguito que Dios te bendiga,
que reine la paz en tu vida
y que cumplas muchos más.

(Creo que es de Miliki).


----------



## chay73

Gracias a todos por sus aportes. Rosangelus, revisando la dirección de wikipedia pude enterarme que la versión original es en inglés. Ahora entiendo por qué la misma canción tiene ¡variaciones! Las mañanitas mexicano, el ¡Ay que noche tan preciosa! venezolano y el ¡Feliz, feliz en tu día! español son tambien todas originales. Y muy bonitas.
Erasmo: en mi casa se cantaba:
¡queremos que parta la torta,
queremos que parta la torta,
queremos que parta la tortaaaa!
y el cuchillo, ¿dónde está? 
Besos a todos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

chay73 said:


> Gracias a todos por sus aportes. Rosangelus, revisando la dirección de wikipedia pude enterarme que la versión original es en inglés.


Hola Chay
Si , tienes razon la versión original "cumpleaños feliz" es en inglés y traducida a diferentes idiomas, pero un detalle, la canción "ay, que noche tan preciosa", es del compositor venezolano Luis Cruz, y no es una "variación" del cumpleaños feliz, es otra canción para la ocasión.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## falbala84

Bueno, y la versión normal en España que creo que nadie la ha puesto:

Cumpleaños feliz,
cumpleaños feliz
te deseamos todos/(o nombre de la persona)
cumpleaños feliz.
Bieeeeeen  (porque si no se dice el bien final parece que no se ha cantado bien  )

Y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Lazarus, esa canción la cargó el diablo, nadie da el Do agudo bien, cada uno la canta como le sale del alma y es un crimen pa los oídos


----------



## diyus

A veces solemos cantar:

Sapo verde eres tú
sapo verde eres tú
sapo verde eres tú
sapo verde eres tú.


También en algunos lugares se suele cantar

Que llegues a los mil años
que llegues a los mil años
que llegues a los mil años
con pelo y con dientes también

Pero lo que si no perdonamos en mi familia y conocidos son Las Mañanitas al despertar el festejado

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá, la versión en inglés, la cantamos asi:
"apio verde tu yu
apio verde tu yu
apio veerde, _____
apio verde tu yuuuu" 

y por cierto, me encanta la versión de cumpleaños feliz, en portugués"


----------



## Jellby

falbala84 said:


> Cumpleaños feliz,
> cumpleaños feliz
> te deseamos todos/(o nombre de la persona)
> cumpleaños feliz.
> Bieeeeeen  (porque si no se dice el bien final parece que no se ha cantado bien  )



Es curioso, yo siempre, pero *siempre* he oído "te deseamos todos". Sólo oigo "te deseamos, Fulanito" en películas y series dobladas, incluso en las españolas dicen "todos". O a lo mejor es que oigo lo que quiero oír.

También está la de "es un muchacho excelente".


----------



## Jellby

Qua said:


> Pues a mi me gustaría conocer la versión portuguesa.



Algo así como:

Felicidades a ti
en esta fecha querida
muchas felicidades
muchos años de vida

Por cierto, que la canción original en inglés tiene copyright y autor conocido, por lo que se ve: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Birthday_to_You


----------



## Aserolf

En México también se usa este verso, después de apagar las velitas y cantar "las mañanitas":
"Queremos pastel,
queremos pastel,
aunque sea un pedacito,
pero queremos pastel"

Antes de cortar el pastel también se acostumbra gritarle al cumpleañero:
"mordida, mordida, mordida..."
donde el festejado debe darle una mordida al pastel y cuando se descuida, alguien por atrás puede aplastarle la cara en el pastel (no toda por supuesto, solo para que se le embarre la cara ;o).

Y después la típica *piñata* (clic en el link para oir la música y letra), sobretodo en cumpleaños de "peques":

"Dale, dale, dale,
no pierdas el tino,
porque si lo pierdas,
pierdes el camino,
se acabó sigo yo"
(versión corta)

"Dale, dale, dale,
no pierdas el tino,
porque si lo pierdes,
pierdes el camino.

Dale, dale, dale,
no pierdas el tino, 
mida la distancia,
que hay en el camino.

Dale, dale, dale,
dale y no le dio,
pónganme la venda,
porque sigo yo."

(Ahhhh, aquellos años...)

SALUDOS A TODOS!!


----------



## chay73

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola Chay
> Si , tienes razon la versión original "cumpleaños feliz" es en inglés y traducida a diferentes idiomas, pero un detalle, la canción "ay, que noche tan preciosa", es del compositor venezolano Luis Cruz, y no es una "variación" del cumpleaños feliz, es otra canción para la ocasión.
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


No Rosangelus, creo que me expliqué  mal. Lo que quice decir es que la canción de cumpleaños que todo el mundo canta (cumpleaños feliz, etc...- que es la que yo conocía hasta ahora...) tiene variaciones (que los cumplas feliz..., feliz cumpleaños a ti...., etc). Ahora, obviamente Las mañanitas; Ay, que noche tan preciosa, y la canción que cantan en españa: feliz, feliz en tu día son canciones originales (no son ni copia ni traducción de otras)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Perfecto Chay, disculpa no comprendí bien tu idea...

Saludos


----------



## Qua

Jellby said:


> Algo así como:
> 
> Felicidades a ti
> en esta fecha querida
> muchas felicidades
> muchos años de vida
> 
> Por cierto, que la canción original en inglés tiene copyright y autor conocido, por lo que se ve: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Birthday_to_You


 
Gracias , Jellby


----------



## anagr88

Mis hijitos se cantan unos a otros una versión tonta y bromista de la canción del cumpleaños:

"Cumpleaños feliz,
Tócate la nariz
que si no te la tocas
te saldrá una lombriz"

Ya sé que es una tontería, pero me hace gracia verles cantarla siempre además de la versión habitual.


----------



## Jellby

En inglés también existe una versión que dice algo así como:

Cumpleaños feliz
vives en un zoo
te comportas como un mono
y hueles como uno también.

De versiones está el mundo lleno.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En México se invita a cantarle las mañanitas, es parte de la tradición. Uno dice, vamos a cantarle las mañanitas y a la una, y a la dos y a las tres: Estas son las mañanitas, que cantaba el rey David...
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá cantamos Las Mañanitas. Aquí la letra.


----------



## trisquela

Pero Las Mañanitas se cantan cuando se celebra el santo ¿no? De hecho en la primera estrofa dice "Hoy por ser día de tu santo..."


----------



## ToñoTorreón

También el cumpleaños. Se cambia la frase y se dice "hoy por ser tu cumpleaños"...


----------



## trisquela

ToñoTorreón said:


> También el cumpleaños. Se cambia la frase y se dice "hoy por ser tu cumpleaños"...


 
Pero debe ser difícil entonarla porque santo tiene dos sílabas y cumpleaños cuatro. 

Lástima que en el foro no se pueda grabar sonido porque no veas lo horrible que ha sonado cuando he intentado decir "Hoy por ser día de tu cumpleaños...." con el mismo ritmo de "Hoy por ser día de tu santo" 

¡Casi me ahogo!


----------



## Adge

trisquela said:


> Pero debe ser difícil entonarla porque santo tiene dos sílabas y cumpleaños cuatro.
> 
> Lástima que en el foro no se pueda grabar sonido porque no veas lo horrible que ha sonado cuando he intentado decir "Hoy por ser día de tu cumpleaños...." con el mismo ritmo de "Hoy por ser día de tu santo"
> 
> ¡Casi me ahogo!


 
Es que tienes que quitar "día de". Nomás se canta "hoy por ser tu cumpleaños..."


----------



## trisquela

Adge said:


> Es que tienes que quitar "día de". Nomás se canta "hoy por ser tu cumpleaños..."


 
¡Ah! Así sí


----------



## Alma Shofner

Toño, esa versión está más larga que la cuaresma.

Las mañanitas las cantamos para día de santo o para cumpleaños. Ni nos fijamos en que la letra dice hoy por ser día de tu santo... Es una tradición.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo nunca la he oído completa. Si acaso dos o tres estrofas.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo menos, sólo tres párrafos o estrofas o como se le diga y ya. Aunque hay de mañanitas a mañanitas, si son las mañanitas tapatías, me encantan. Eso de canto al pie de tu ventana... pero esas son con música de mariachi y es lo que se llama llevar gallo. Que romántico, aunque sea con grabadora.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ya no entendí, Alma. No sé a qué te refieres con mañanitas tapatías. Lo de canto al pie de tu ventana es llevar gallo o serenata, efectivamente, pero es una canción de José Alfredo que se llama Serenata Huasteca.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Creo que tengo sueño, me confundí, pero creo que si hay algo llamado mañanitas tapatías. Y tienes razón esta es serenata huasteca, muy linda, como tantas canciones de José Alfredo.
En fin, hay de mañanitas a mañanitas.
Saludos


----------



## amistad2008

¡Hola!

Una vez me enteré que en Cuba la canción es distinta, yo tenía la letra pero como no le sabía el ritmo me quedé con las ganas. 

También la conocía así pero no sé de qué país es:

Cumpleaños feliz
Te deseamos a ti
Que *lo *cumplas feliz
Te deseamos a ti

No sé si se dice *lo* refiriéndose al cumpleaños o *los *refiriéndose a los años. 

Sds


----------



## Alma Shofner

El lo se refiere al cumpleaños, pero también pueden decir que los cumplas feliz y ahi se refiere a los años.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Yo en México sí que he oído (y cantado desafinadamente las notas que decía Lazarus) la siguiente versión.

Feliz cumpleaños a ti, 
Feliz cumpleaños a ti, 
Feliz cumpleaños querido (nombre de su preferencia)
Feliz cumpleaños a ti.

Las mañanitas si las he escuhado completas con los mariachis, pero es cierto que la mayoría de los mortales solo conocemos dos o tres estrofas.

Y respecto a lo de cantarlas en el santo y el cumpleaños, pues la verdad yo ya no conozco a nadie que celebre su santo. Antes el día del santo era el mismo día de cumpleaños, ahora que (afortunadamente) los padres no siguen esa tradición pues el santo ya no tiene mayor trascendencia. Hablo, obviamente, de nuevas generaciones; estoy consciente que para muchas personas sigue siendo algo importante.


----------



## amistad2008

Entendí pero ¿qué es lo que dicen más lo o los y dónde se canta de esa forma?

Sds


----------



## josé león

En Ecuador es muy común cantarlo en inglés:"happy...”. A veces (después)  con variantes como "sapo verde"... 
 
El "cumpleaños feliz... ", también se practica, aunque con menor frecuencia... 
 
La letra pienso  es "cumpleaños feliz/ te deseamos a ti/ feliz cumpleaños "maríaaaa"/ un cumpleaños feliz"...
 
Saludos
 
jl


----------



## Alma Shofner

"El lo se refiere al cumpleaños, pero también pueden decir que los cumplas feliz y ahi se refiere a los años." Se usa más el que los cumplas feliz... En el noroeste de México.
Saludos


----------



## mallujulia

aceituna said:


> En España hay además otra canción de cumpleaños:
> 
> Feliz, feliz en tu día,
> amiguito que Dios te bendiga,
> que reine la paz en tu vida
> y que cumplas muchos más.
> 
> (Creo que es de Miliki).


 sí, esta canción era de los payasos de la tele y la conocemos todos los que tenemos de 35 años en adelante pero me temo que los jóvenes de 20 a 30 años no la conozcan. La más frecuente es la de 
cumpleaños feliz, 
cumpleaños feliz, 
te deseamos todos ( o el nombre del cumpleañero)
cumpleaños feliz


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

josé león said:


> En Ecuador es muy común cantarlo en inglés:"happy...”. A veces (después) con variantes como "sapo verde"...
> 
> El "cumpleaños feliz... ", también se practica, aunque con menor frecuencia...
> 
> La letra pienso es "cumpleaños feliz/ te deseamos a ti/ feliz cumpleaños "maríaaaa"/ un cumpleaños feliz"...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> jl


 
En Guatemala también se da este curioso fenómeno. Aunque ninguno de los que cantan sepan la "o" en inglés cantan algo así:

_Japi berdey tuyú,_
_Japi berdey tuyú,_
_Japi berdeeeey _Fulanitoooo
_Japi berdey tuyú._

Y luego seguimos:

Ya queremos pastel,
ya queremos pastel,
aunque seeea un pedacitoooo
pero queremos pastel.

¡Y a contar los años!

Una amiga brasileña no entendía por qué no cantamos en español, y la verdad, no le pude responder. 

Saludos.


----------



## HaHa08

mallujulia said:


> sí, esta canción era de los payasos de la tele y la conocemos todos los que tenemos de 35 años en adelante pero me temo que los jóvenes de 20 a 30 años no la conozcan. La más frecuente es la de
> cumpleaños feliz,
> cumpleaños feliz,
> te deseamos todos ( o el nombre del cumpleañero)
> cumpleaños feliz



Bueno, creo que es tan mítica que a poco no es tan dificil conocerla, yo al menos la conocía y tengo 20 años...otra cosa es que no la cantamos nadie de los de nuestra edad...

Saludos


----------

